# J.W. Smith Reservoir



## noah3d (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a tournament here in May with the GBFN Youth Club. I am looking for any information about the lake as I have never been there. What kind of structure is there, water clarity, depth, largemouth or spots etc.

Thanks and feel free to PM me!


----------



## LIPS (Feb 20, 2012)

JBA has a tournament here on March 11th.  Come join us.  You will probably learn alot.  www.johnboatbassassociation.com


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 20, 2012)

P.M Sent. Good Luck, and put some new string on your pole!


----------

